# Dyed- Kool aid wool



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is my first 'serious' try with the Kool aid on my hand spun wool. I must admit that it is pretty cool and so easy to realize. I gave it a wash after and only the purple did bleed. Next time I'll try with a third colour within. I know what to do with my GD (9 & 11 years old) when them come home this summer. They already enjoy learning knitting with grandma!
Odile


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Here is a Kool-Aid chart for colors.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Linda, that will help my next experiences! Odile


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it, very pretty. I think it will be very pretty knitted up.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the color chart.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kool Aid is my favorite to use to dye. Lovely color combinations available, you are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like the color combo. If you mentioned each color separately to me, I wouldn't think they would pair well but they sure do. Really nice.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Linda6885 said:


> Here is a Kool-Aid chart for colors.


Do you know if there is a more up to date version of the chart? This chart is 17 years old and many of those colors no longer exist and new colors have been added. And are Flavor Aid and Kool Aid the same thing?


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful yarn! Also thanks for the color chart.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Try this: http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/kool-aid.html


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes, I agree with Cdambro on the colors. Turned out really nice!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Odile, M aybe something to try as a project for guild meeting, i mean to explain process?? What do you think? When aore youcoming home? Pm me.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Excellent! Love the color combo


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have often dyed yarn with KoolAid. It's easy, and it's so much fun! 

Another fun way to dye it is to wind your yarn into a ball/cake (using your umbrella swift and yarn winder). Then put enough KoolAid mixture into a bowl to cover about 1/3 of the cake. Leave your cake in there to soak up color. Prepare a second color of KoolAid dye. Invert your cake, and dunk that in the second color. You'll end up with gradations of both colors. You may have some non-dyed yarn, too, but that doesn't matter. It looks really neat.

Hazel


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I have often dyed yarn with KoolAid. It's easy, and it's so much fun!
> 
> Another fun way to dye it is to wind your yarn into a ball/cake (using your umbrella swift and yarn winder). Then put enough KoolAid mixture into a bowl to cover about 1/3 of the cake. Leave your cake in there to soak up color. Prepare a second color of KoolAid dye. Invert your cake, and dunk that in the second color. You'll end up with gradations of both colors. You may have some non-dyed yarn, too, but that doesn't matter. It looks really neat.
> 
> Hazel


I love this idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely outcome and you get a great smelling house.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> I love this idea! Thanks for sharing.


You're so welcome! Someone told me how to do this, so unfortunately I can't take credit for coming up with the idea myself. ;-)

I usually do my dyeing during the hot weather. Then I don't have to worry about heating water, getting it too hot, and possibly felting the yarn. I just put the yarn and dye out in the sun, usually in a covered pot, and let the sun take care of heating it all up. If all the dye isn't exhausted by the time I go to bed, I put the pot of yarn in the garage and put it back in the sun the next day.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OdileC, your KoolAid dye results are gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Very pretty. Here is a Kool-Aid chart for colors.


Thank you so much for supplying that chart! What an enormous help it is!

Hazel


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a book using this process. Also may be something on Youtube.


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I have often dyed yarn with KoolAid. It's easy, and it's so much fun!
> 
> Another fun way to dye it is to wind your yarn into a ball/cake (using your umbrella swift and yarn winder). Then put enough KoolAid mixture into a bowl to cover about 1/3 of the cake. Leave your cake in there to soak up color. Prepare a second color of KoolAid dye. Invert your cake, and dunk that in the second color. You'll end up with gradations of both colors. You may have some non-dyed yarn, too, but that doesn't matter. It looks really neat.
> 
> Hazel


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

This sound like fun :sm24:



Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I have often dyed yarn with KoolAid. It's easy, and it's so much fun!
> 
> Another fun way to dye it is to wind your yarn into a ball/cake (using your umbrella swift and yarn winder). Then put enough KoolAid mixture into a bowl to cover about 1/3 of the cake. Leave your cake in there to soak up color. Prepare a second color of KoolAid dye. Invert your cake, and dunk that in the second color. You'll end up with gradations of both colors. You may have some non-dyed yarn, too, but that doesn't matter. It looks really neat.
> 
> Hazel[/quote


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> This sound like fun :sm24:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the unexpected results also.


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> It is indeed a lot of fun! What I like about KoolAid dyeing is that you never know exactly what you're going to get. And I like that about natural dyes too. I've used madder root, indigo, plain old grass (lawn grass), marigolds, stuff like that. I know I could get much more reliable results from chemical dyes, but I really get a kick out of the unexpected.
> 
> Hazel


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those are lovely.


----------

